# Refinishing an ol Ruger



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2014)

This is an ol Ruger 10/22 that beat to snot. The stock has major amount of lacquer on it. It's a horrible mess. Runs everywhere and chips galore.Not to mention theres spray paint on the trigger guard ! Even on the barrel and receiver! I have my work cut out for me....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LSCG (Oct 9, 2014)

yikes that one sure needs some love.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2014)

It looks worse in person....I think I'm going to have to reblue this beast myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 9, 2014)

Was that one blued to begin with? I had one back in the early 90's that had a baked enamel finish of some sort. It definitely didn't hold up like bluing so I could see someone spray painting it but not a job THAT bad.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2014)

Nothing like a challenge! Im looking forward to watching this progress. Subscribed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 9, 2014)

You've got your work cut out for you! Also subscribed!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sure u will transform that ugly duckling into a beautiful swan or 10/22

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 10, 2014)

I think that has an aluminum receiver. Can't reblue that one. Polish it to bright metal and leave it. It will look like stainless...sort of. Send the barrel off and get it reblued right by a pro. It won't cost much. At least you have a walnut stock instead of the cheapo birch. You can make that gun look real nice. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2014)

The receiver is aluminum. So, no blueing that.
I was trying to clean up the checkering on the fore arm last night, didn't turn out so well. 3 of the checker lines just broke off when I was brushing it out with a soft nylon brush. So I tried to stipple it. That looked like crap too. 
So...I have some ebony triangles just sitting around. I'll inlay them on each side and sand em down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 10, 2014)

polishing the receiver out is one way to do it but if it were me i'd look into something like this http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...lack-aerosol-6oz--sku083051001-1150-4099.aspx

or this http://www.duracoat-firearm-finishes.com/

I haven't had the chance to use either one so I don't know how they would hold up but they would make the over all look of the rifle similar to what it was before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2014)

Once I polish up the barrel, is there something worthwhile to coat it that will keep its luster yet not get ruined by using solvent or remoil/hoppes #9?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I'll try the stuff from brownells...thanks for the hook up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooh...maybe even the dura heat...it's good for barrels...


----------



## Sprung (Oct 11, 2014)

Marc, I'm sure it'll look real nice when you're done with it!

I don't know anything about it or what metals you can use it on or what parts of the gun you can use it on, or even how it's applied, but I have a good friend who is a gunsmith/precision rifle builder and he uses a product called Cerakote for coating metal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok...here's the progress so far for inlaying the ebony...

.





Chiseling em smooth....just a lil more and ready for glue...








Man I almost forgot how nice it is to work with sharp chisels. 

I did both sides and used white gorilla glue.
Tomorrow I'll trim em down and file em close to flush. I need to be careful when sanding em that the ebony dust doesn't contaminate the walnut surrounding it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 22, 2014)

Sweet, you do indeed like a challenge !! I'm anxious to see the inlay when it's completed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Me too...I'll be starting to finish it tomorrow. I had to finish up APBcustoms grips first.
Wait till he see em!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2014)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## The PenSmith (Oct 23, 2014)

Wonderful craftsmanship! That will really pop when the finish is applied. Love the tight fitting joints, so much is made today with no regard for how tight the joints fit.

Great work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm getting rid of the old beat up butt plate too....making a new one out of ebony as well.
I'm debating if I should do the forend tip too...


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 23, 2014)

Marc - Thats one hell of a job on that inlay. Uber impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks man....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

That sets a high bar Marc. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's todays progress on it....

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok....I made my way into the receiver....mmm....yummmy gunk....

.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Next up....the barrel....


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 14, 2014)

That was really dirty in there ! Cleaned up nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2014)

My shoulders are kinda sore from filing and sanding all day. But I got the barrel done! It was covered in laquer and pitted everywhere.
Here's what it looks like now...

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm going to file out the curve for butt pad tomorrow...here's what the curve will be like...

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2014)

LSCG said:


> polishing the receiver out is one way to do it.



I went the shiny route. I filed and then sanded it down to 12000 grit. Is that good or is there more to it?


----------



## LSCG (Nov 17, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I went the shiny route. I filed and then sanded it down to 12000 grit. Is that good or is there more to it?



i'd say that was enough unless you wanted to polish the receiver to make it really really shiny.

I use this stuff when polishing brass or stainless grip frames http://www.walmart.com/ip/15137634?...39235952&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78651820952&veh=sem
should work great for the 10/22 receiver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice...I actually have some of that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2014)

2 coats of tru oil on it today. Heat gun works great for this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice work on that, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 18, 2014)

Looking good. Bill Ruger would be proud of you. Now you need to checker the inlays, leaving a narrow black border around the checkering. Have you ever done any acid etching? That receiver would be a good candidate for some. Just thinking out loud. Custom gun work is my favorite pastime. Gary


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2014)

I suck at checkering....that's why the inlay is there...never tried etching yet. I'd like to, but not on this one. 
If there was someone close by who checkers I'd bring it to em....and sit and watch em do it. I need to learn a lil more before I do a stock. 
Grip checkering, sure, if I choke It doesn't cost much to fix....they just turn into thin grips.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 19, 2014)

You're in CT, there are surely dozens of former gun factory checkering people near you. Women did most of the checkering in gun factories. I think now though, the factories use automatic machines for checkering. Ask around at the gun shops, they will know someone. I taught myself, but it took a while using trial and error. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

